

Do people really need your idea? - Aarvay
http://aarvay.in/2012/02/29/do-people-really-need-your-idea.html

======
flannell
I think a more important question is "would people pay me for my idea?"

~~~
Aarvay
Requirement is more fundamental.

~~~
flannell
In that case, do _you_ need your idea? rather than developing something that's
just a cool thing to do or has been developed by others 1000 times over.

If you find it useful, odds are others will.

